# Heeeeyy GP fammm :D



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

back n better than ever. new computer now, pups are doin good. got all set up back in MT, my chick in CA with my moose boy is movin up in a month  very excited to have her and all that lil fam up here, especially to have my moosey boy back. lmao. anyhow- got some pics to share, not nearly a years worth but a good start i think.

oh KG- betta get that tat idea ready. ima be that way in bout 2 weeks n i'm feelin the need to break my tattoo cherry 

























my newest addition "sabrina" (yes after the witch ):
















and the best one of all, baby niece jayla elaine 7 weeks old today


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

:hug: Hey Girl! WB

Kitty is adorable & Your neice is absolutely precious, congrats!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Boo look how happy you are and the doggies are looking stunning as ever. And I am loving the new addition and your niece omg, sometimes I want a baby but am glad I can't have any more, I like being the Auntie


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Welcome back Becca! Bout time.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

:woof: :woof: YAY!!!!!! I can't wait to see you, and stab you lmao


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Soooo jealous, can't wait for Krystal to do my tat. Hahaha two of my fave ppl on GP doing art on me  Annie drew it and Krystal is gonna poke me and make it inked


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

NorCal GP BBQ and tat party!!!!!!!!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

WB, great pics and your neice is precious what a sweetie.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

lol. ya'll crackin me up. missed my gp ppl!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

we've missed you!!!!
but im glad we've kept in contact over the months, its great to see some updated pics of the dogs. 
your leash was sent out today, got some other pics for you also.
soo happy your back


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

^ agreed!!!! I'm way glad to see you back :hug:


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

awwww so good to feel the love  suppose now that i got my computer should probly get back to gettin pics of the babies more often lmao


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Sorry Boo.. this was the first I was able to get on here and view your pix... ADORABLE!! Lovin your niece, she's simply beautiful. And Sabrina is so cute with her tux and pink bow tie on! Georgey porgey and Lacey are beautiful as always. Glad to see you back up and running now. Hope to see more of you.


----------

